# NSW Late Start Big Finish



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

(My first attempt at writing anything like this)
Arriving at the boat ramp at Grays Point when the early starters are cleaning their fish and pulling boats out of the water makes you think you have left your run a bit late. I have owned my Hobie Outback just a few weeks and due to work and weather restrictions I have only had it in the water a handful of times. I have been an angler for most of my life but only recently have I been serious about catching fish, purchasing some good quality tackle and educating myself with all the stuff that's available on the internet including AKFF and written material.
Using some light tackle with a light blue gulp plastic I tried my luck in 10meters of water on the edge of Gymea Bay. I attended the Sydney boat show a few weeks ago and using some of the hints from the fishing clinic I hopped the plastic along the bottom with a rod lift and slow retrieve.
The fish took the bait with a solid tug that bent the 7foot rod and that's the way the rod stayed for the next 20 minutes. Mindful that I had 3 Kilo braid and a 10lb leader I was extremely patient taking line back when allowed but not trying to speed the process up. A passing fisherman "Dave" stopped to see what was on the end of this bent rod, at this stage I realised this fish was pulling me into deeper water. 
Finally I got some line back and the fish appeared just under the surface Dave screamed 'it's a Jewie" and a few other expletives that I don't need to include. My Kayak landing net was vastly inadequate so Dave assisted with his, he removed the hook, shook my hand six times and I slid Mr Jewfish into the bottom of the Yak through the hatch in front of the seat. This not the humane location for a fish, but an 850cm 5.4 kilo Jewfish doesn't go anywhere else.
I don't generally catch fish, let alone a big fish, so what comes next will make true fisherman shake their heads. I took the fish home took pictures galore displayed it to the neighbours and then scaled it in the laundry tub, big mistake. Scales the size of Mal Meninga's thumb nails sprayed the room some even lodged in the ironing basked, she was not impressed. I then got a 'You Tube' video on my lap top "How to Fillet a Fish" I love technology.
End result several meals of beautiful white fleshy fish, I am no longer the guy who doesn't catch fish, I am not questioned when I buy fishing or Kayak stuff and more importantly I learned a little bit more about fishing.
Peter (Yolo)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats Peter. If this is your first write up I look forward to what you produce with a bit of practice.

Rob.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great work Pete, though I think you meant mm not cm! Either that or it's a new world record...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Peter,

A well written and very enjoyable post. Keep up the good work

Cheers andybear


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome and well done Peter, many a yakfisher spend a good bit of time trying for a mullaway from our plastic tubs. Now go and follow it up with a couple more!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Legendary start.   Well done. Actually reckon it's just beginner's luck. :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Good one Peter.
I have yet to catch a jewie from a kayak. :mrgreen: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report! I bet your yak still smells of jewie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You bastard, sorry I mean congrats that is an amazing first post.
Load up some pics so you can really make us all suffer. 

ps.
I quiet word:
I know you are new here but posting up a legendary catch on your first trip report isn't wise, you may find you get hate mail and other unwanted attention.
It is much better practice to post up a couple of real loser trip reports with a maximum of say 2 yakas and maybe a 22cm bream.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great Story Peter - and congratulations. Really impressed by the way you played the fished - a 85cm mulloway on 3 kilo braid is great catch.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice fish well done, welcome to the forum.
David


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Another complete and utter bastard joins the forum  . Really well written Peter and stonker of a fish. You can definitely call yourself master angler landing that bohemouth on 3kg braid and 10lb leader. I look forward to what you can achieve after a bit of practice. Welcome aboard.


----------



## baitlobber (Aug 3, 2011)

congrats on a great fish and an enjoyable read... as for the hate mail mentioned above, ive sent a heap of it to you  ,congrats again..


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "I am no longer the guy who doesn't catch fish, I am not questioned when I buy fishing or Kayak stuff and more importantly I learned a little bit more about fishing."


Haha - love it! Well done Peter, welcome to the ludicrous obsession.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

keza said:


> 2 yakas and maybe a 22cm bream.


If I'd a scored a 22 cm bream this winter, I would have posted a report with pictures! (and been proud of it!) :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

onemorecast said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > 2 yakas and maybe a 22cm bream.
> ...


It was a bit tonge in cheek and a bit of a bream swipe  
i had the spoon in my hand so i thought why not give it a stir.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Great read. Never caught a Jewie from the yak. It must have been a real buzz on 3kilo line.


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thankyou for all your comments, I agree with all your observations, yes I had beginers luck and I should have posted a photo. There are some very funny guys writing stuff on here which adds a great deal of enjoyement to reading Kayak fishing stuff.
Sorry for the delay adding photos but got frustrated trying to add the photos as attachments. Have done some homework (when all else fails read the instructions) and will try again now.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Wow! What a great start to your "serious" fishing career. Insert jealous words here haha

Looking forward to your future posts


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Loverly! Thanks for persevering with the photos dude.


----------

